# Plans for 21/22 season



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok where is everyone thinking of going this season? Would like to hit another new lake this season up North, maybe St Helens. Am interested in the ice tourneys in NW PA if I can find a partner. Of course Erie if possible.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

If the Canadian borders stay open - Lake Simcoe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing new . Would like to go to green bay if I can find time . Not sure if I'll have enough vacation for that and hunting trips in 2022. 

Otherwise , Erie hopefully . But I'd it doesn't happen I'll do 3 four day weekends at Saginaw.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Simcoe if we're allowed up there (not too hopeful), if not Green Bay for some whities.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I've never ice fished Lake Erie. Would love to try for some eyes.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Like alalways I'll hit knox lake and or clear fork. Sporting a pair of boots, 5 gallon bucket, hand auger and some schooleys. Mama said to be a simple kind of man! Haha


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

Western Basin (if the ice lets me) and Simcoe & Quinte (if Canada lets me).


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

With the way things stand right now I don't see us getting to catch any Canadian fish.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Im planning on making multiple trips to michigan this year. My buddys parents live up there and he's been giving me some honey holes and great panfish lakes to check out.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Made a new friend who has a house on Chautauqua and want me to come up and ice with him. Mind you its a multi million dollar house soooo umm yeah im ready!!


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I just got back from Maine, tried for lake trout wit no luck. Going to do some research and look for a lake closer to try through the ice. Any suggestions appreciated. Wisconsin or Minnesota not out if the picture either.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Drill, Fish, Move.
Drill, Fish, Move.
Drill, Fish, Move.
Drill, Fish, Move
Drill, Fish, Move
Drill, Fish, Move


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Im going to follow ibj 🤣


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

icebucketjohn said:


> Drill, Fish, Move.
> Drill, Fish, Move.
> Drill, Fish, Move.
> Drill, Fish, Move
> ...


I'm going with Drill, Fish, Catch. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Me this far south, pray for cold weather! Pray for ice!!


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Fished Saginaw bay last year for the first time and can’t wait to go back!


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Being from the Saginaw Bay area I'm really hoping to get out on Erie this winter. I don't care if it's Michigan or Ohio waters, been waiting to fish it for quite awhile now!


----------

